# Cassette removal tools



## Stinky_Sullivan (Jun 11, 2014)

Is there a list somewhere of all the different tools for removing cassettes?


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 11, 2014)

There's many different freewheels and special tools to remove them. This might be of help:

http://sheldonbrown.com/freewheels.html


----------



## Gordon (Jun 11, 2014)

*tools*

Park tools has their on-line catalog that shows a number of them.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 11, 2014)

Some can be pretty stubborn to remove, I've found it helpful to install the quick release or axle nut after the tool, just snug, then install into the vise for removal. This helps hold the tool in place and is particularly helpful for (older) freewheels that have only 2 notches. Most recent Shimano are well designed and easy to remove.
For cassettes you'll need a chain whip and the correct lockring tool.


----------



## jpromo (Jun 11, 2014)

If the hub is still laced into the wheel, you don't need a chainwhip. Just put the removal tool in a vice and use the wheel for leverage. Most vintage bikes seem to have the 20 spline style but a bike shop should have all of them and will remove it for you.. mine charges a dollar because I guess they gotta make money from me somehow.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 11, 2014)

jpromo said:


> If the hub is still laced into the wheel, you don't need a chainwhip....




Chain whip required for cassette, not freewheel.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 11, 2014)

.....I'm still having trouble removing 8-Tracks......


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 11, 2014)

http://sheldonbrown.com/free-k7.html


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 11, 2014)

part of the reason good freewheels are such desirable parts is they're considered obsolete.  
The quality of recent production freewheels varies from mediocre to known high failure occurrence.  
But every good hub-maker is still making threaded freewheel hubs - with ceramic bearings, even


----------



## jpromo (Jun 11, 2014)

alw said:


> Chain whip required for cassette, not freewheel.




Yes, yes. I kind of assumed he meant freewheel since that's what will be on most older applications. What kind of bike, stinky?


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Jun 11, 2014)

I didn't realize cassette and freewheel were mutually exclusive. My road bikes are a '72 Rollfast probably Columbia built and an '83 Schwinn Le Tour.

Isn't the cassette the gear cluster on the hub and freewheel is a characteristic of the hub?


----------



## jpromo (Jun 11, 2014)

Stinky_Sullivan said:


> I didn't realize cassette and freewheel were mutually exclusive. My road bikes are a '72 Rollfast probably Columbia built and an '83 Schwinn Le Tour.
> 
> Isn't the cassette the gear cluster on the hub and freewheel is a characteristic of the hub?




I reckon those should both be freewheels. They are different; but are often used in casual conversation interchangeably even though they're not. Freewheel has internal pawls and has bearings of its own on which it spins. This threads directly onto the hub. Threads here are universal*, so basically any freewheel will mate to any hub.

A cassette is a rigid cluster and the freewheeling spindle is mounted inside the hub.

Most bikes from the early 90s on will be cassette based with anything through the late 80s typically being a standard freewheel.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 11, 2014)

Stinky_Sullivan said:


> Isn't the cassette the gear cluster on the hub and freewheel is a characteristic of the hub?




http://sheldonbrown.com/free-k7.html


----------



## jpromo (Jun 11, 2014)

alw said:


> http://sheldonbrown.com/free-k7.html




Yes! I should have made it easy on myself and done the same. Sheldon Brown's writings from 15 years ago are often still the final word on most subject matters.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 11, 2014)

back to removing freewheels - the best way to do it is put the freewheel socket tool in a (solid) vise, pump up the tire and use the tire diameter for leverage, rotating the wheel counterclockwise.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 11, 2014)

Some can be pretty stubborn to remove, I've found it helpful to install the quick release or axle nut after the tool, just snug, then install into the vise for removal. This helps hold the tool in place and is particularly helpful for (older) freewheels that have only 2 notches. Most recent Shimano are well designed and easy to remove.
For cassettes you'll need a chain whip and the correct lockring tool.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 11, 2014)

jpromo said:


> Yes! I should have made it easy on myself and done the same. Sheldon Brown's writings from 15 years ago are often still the final word on most subject matters.




Yes indeed, it was right there in reply #8.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 11, 2014)

Stinky_Sullivan said:


> I didn't realize cassette and freewheel were mutually exclusive. My road bikes are a '72 Rollfast probably Columbia built and an '83 Schwinn Le Tour.
> 
> Isn't the cassette the gear cluster on the hub and freewheel is a characteristic of the hub?






 
You really don't want to rebuild a freewheel unless you're a champ at it.  
http://sheldonbrown.com/suntour.html
The gear clusters for freewheels and "freehubs" (cassettes) are different and specific designs.  
Cassettes are neat in that we can easily stack our own.  
My daughter's '86 Team Fuji frame was built up with a modern 9-speed and lightweight wheelset, and I customized the Miche cassette for her needs.  



(yes, she built most of this herself last summer with my help)


----------

